# Turkey scouting ?



## MrBull (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anybody done any turkey scouting yet this year around Wayne county? Just wondering how the birds are looking and sounding so far this year. I plan to go in the next couple weeks and do some scouting myself.


----------



## oldways (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been scouting the toms are stilled group up and I have not seen any sign of gobbling or sturting yet just feeding and moving.. But the red buds and are starting to open and other trees are starting to bud so it may be early spring this year..


----------



## MrBull (Feb 11, 2011)

Im already chompin at the bit.


----------



## catchdog_69 (Mar 1, 2011)

I went and listened Friday morning in Baxley.  Didnt hear any gobblin.  Sunday before church I heard one gobble in the distance.


----------

